# Gib's Green and Blue Tapered Theraband Rubbers



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

I traded Gib my OD green wrapped fish brown hunter a while back for his side shooter, and I also purchased some bands he was experimenting with before offering them to the market.

I have no complaints about his side shooter, its ergonomic and nicely finished, especially for those who like gloss coats. It feels nimble in the hand for a SS that has the grips quite defined, which I feel is a good thing. It allows for slight variation in grip (since there are no specific finger indentations in the handle portion) so it will fit a variety of hand sizes.

Gib had it banded in therband blue, but with the same aggressive tapering as the green pictured. I believe its something like 2.7:1 ratio, with the wider side at 2.75" to just over 1". They were designed with the butterfly draw in mind, which further maximizes the speed of the projectile.

The Blue set was able to shoot 3/8 sizes quite well, and plenty fast. In general, these bands allow for a very light draw force, but are very fast: perfect for plinking with small ammo. I tried .50 steel just as a benchmark and it was clear these bands were not designed for anything much heavier than 3/8 steel.

The blue set didnt last as long as I liked, which is completely expected given the thin rubber and aggressive tapering. It is however, more durable then having 2 separate bands which are less wide stacked on top of each other. The attachment method is to fold the wide end into 3 layers at the attachment point. When drawn, it doesnt look over clumsy, and they stack on top of each other nicely. I was able to shoot approximately 200 shots before they tore.

The green set featured in the pictures are the same dimensions but in a weaker band material. I found this to be great for indoor BB shooting. My gf even picked it up and started shooting, seeing how much fun I was having. I think these bands are great for just some plinking and target shooting fun. They are fast and light as I mentioned, which is perfect for smaller sized ammunition that benefit most from speed. I also like Gib's pouches a lot, they are thin and small, yet grippy without being overly so. I have to say these pouches are way better than fish's pouches in my honest opinion.

If you like shooting small ammo very fast and without the nasty handslaps with stronger bands, I definitely recommend these.


----------

